# Which is the Best Digital Camera



## hafees (Dec 24, 2004)

i ve recently bought the SONY DSC P100 digital camera. i found it good. But i read a review of it in the CNET site. in that they say it is only an average camera. But  the digit magazine give it a silver trophy (the gold one was given to a camera which costs almost 10000 more). So what do u think??


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 24, 2004)

If you have got SONY DSC P100 and think it is good ...then its just as good for you . Don't bother for the reviews and comparisons . As said reviews and Test centre's verdict are best upon comparisions which are odious . 
    See you got 10K camera . Compare that with 1Lacs camera and yours is totally ametuar camera ..a average. Compare your camera with 2K Cmos Camera and yours become a Professional entry level camera. 
    Really dont bother with this all . If you think its good it really is for you. 

  Digit always carries reviw on three level . Entry , Budget and Professional . 
   Now what is Gold one in Budget is not bronze even in Professional section.
   Got it ....! You got the best for you .


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 24, 2004)

Nokin Coolpix 5200 is the best  I just bought it some time back for 21k with 512 MB memory card. The results are good. I have not yet got any pics printed. But from what I see on my monitor, results seem to be good.

Anyway, usually for DigiCams, Nikon is the best.

BTW, I agree with freshseasons. Don't go for comparisons *after* you buy it. Just enjoy the freedom and click as many pics as you want. Remember, there are no recurring costs.  Welcome to the freedom club


----------



## sharon (Dec 27, 2004)

I  am all for Nikon D75.


----------



## hippi (Dec 27, 2004)

my favourite is Canon Powershot G5


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 27, 2004)

u should have thought about comparisons and reviews b4 u bought the cam...if after using it u think it is good, then b happy dude!!! i read a lot of reviews b4 i buy any computer/electronics product...but u gotta look 4 specific info within reviews...like i got a 3.2MP canon powershot A75...reviews said it was the best 3.2 MP cam...but what i was lookin 4 was does it offer enough features...is it easy 2 use...value 4 money....blah blah blah....and yes, im very happy with my camera....


----------



## hafees (Dec 28, 2004)

hi! thanx for ur advices. But i searched for several reviews all around and the result gave me satisfaction. In the <30000 camera it is one of the best . and in the digit zero1 awards it is the runner up (under 30k camera). i am satisfied.  

Thank U


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 29, 2004)

hafees said:
			
		

> i am satisfied.


 Thats the spirit. Opinions will differ from mag to mag and site to site. What gives you satisfaction is the best product. Enjoy your camera. 

BTW, the Digit issue also had some tips on Digital Photography. Check it out. It may be useful.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 29, 2004)

its all in the way u look at it pal.
sony digicams r excellent in view of the superior sharpness they provide to the pics n the reliability they provide.they r even better now with carl zeiss lens in them.
the choices in digicams are very vast n its imp 2 find out the one which will cater to your needs rather than finding out the one with best performance etc from reviews which will invariably vary from one review to another.
since u hav already bought yourself a sony,stop goin after reviews....
unless u plan to buy another one.....

Ps....i bought a SONY DSC-P72 in sept last year though the best value n best performance award in digit went to KODAK DX6340 which was also 5k cheaper than a sony.I am totally satisfied with my buy as it caters to all my needs even now though i am aware that its not the BEST.
A single line by Sherwin Crasto caught my mind:"Very very very sharp images with a strong depth of field"


----------



## sharon (Dec 29, 2004)

Nikon D70 still remains my best. Although I do not own it now, I remain faithful to its Excellence. I go to look for it in the stores....just to have a glance. I read about it....just to get the feel of it. Lastly, I envy those who own it....coz I don't.

I have one digital...a fuji finepix with 10X optical zoom....which isn't bad. I like its zoom features and AA batteries. As for resolution it is 1.5 (i think)...it is good coz the pictures doesn't take much time to load on my computer and also takes lesser space on the disk. Still the pictures are very good. I had them for 3 years now.

In the end  aspire to own a Nikon D70.
YAHOO!!!
Here is the link to D70
*www.digitalsecrets.net/secrets/NikonD70.html

Here is my present camera:
*www.steves-digicams.com/2001_reviews/fuji2800.html


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 11, 2005)

I just love the Nikon D100 and if you're on a tight budgetary leash the Nikon D70 should suffice. The Canon Powershots A95 & A85 are also very good. For India theres a site its called
*www.jjmehta.com/


----------



## mohit (Apr 11, 2005)

> i ve recently bought the SONY DSC P100 digital camera. i found it good. But i read a review of it in the CNET site. in that they say it is only an average camera. But the digit magazine give it a silver trophy (the gold one was given to a camera which costs almost 10000 more). So what do u think??



I checked for your camera in this months CHIP , they have tested digicams this time but sorry mate your cam was not tested. they had tested a  Sony DSC P200. Dont go for reviews though just read them to check the drawbacks and features. I seriously dont understand some revies about products and at times i feel the mag/website/whatever is being paid for giving better ratings to certain products. No offence meant to anybody here.


----------

